# A3 Sedan vs GLI



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

This was a curious comparison, as I have noticed a lot of responses on the internet this evening included people sneering "Jetta!"


----------



## cyberpmg (Nov 27, 2001)

Interesting comparison. I see a higher belt line in the A3. The C pillar seem to be stretched out towards the back more in the A3... and a shorter trunk. I've sat in the GLI and was impressed, but know a VW tech who hates them (lots of problems I hear).

I look forward to when we can see them in person.


----------



## Exousia (Feb 22, 2010)

ChrisFu said:


> "... a lot of responses on the internet this evening included people sneering "Jetta!"


So basically any Audi/VW/VAG press release ever.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

I don't know, the A3 looks much better. It feels a lot sportier. The GLI feels a lot more sedan like. Don't get me wrong, I think the GLI is a nice car, but the A3 does look sportier, probably due in large to the much shorter trunk and the stretched out C pillar window.

These really make the A3 stand out.

Also, not trying to nitpick, but this is S3 vs. GLI.

It might be more worthwhile to compare the A3 vs. GLI, given that their prices are much more similar.







ChrisFu said:


> This was a curious comparison, as I have noticed a lot of responses on the internet this evening included people sneering "Jetta!"


----------



## cyberpmg (Nov 27, 2001)

One thing to note is that while the dimensions may look similar, they are completely different cars. The Jetta is not yet using the MQB platform (I think it will go to MQB in 2014). Interior shots are completely different, but that's to be expected.

The GLI captures VW's sporty look and feel. The S3 captures Audi's definition of sporty. I imagine the driving characteristics will be different as well between the two.

I like what I see so far for the A3/S3 sedan as well as from what I've read from Audi of America's official press release. I'm still in the air about the transmission options (lack of manual).


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

*Price Difference?*

What do you think would be the price difference between the GLI (a fully loaded) and a base A3 (1.8TFSI FWD)?

Which one will be cheaper?


----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

Consider the 2013.5 GLI has recieved a bump in HP and torque, probably from getting the 2.0 EA888 engine.

My wife's 2012 is no slouch, and yes its a manual.


----------



## Rudy_H (Jul 6, 2012)

VWNCC said:


> What do you think would be the price difference between the GLI (a fully loaded) and a base A3 (1.8TFSI FWD)?
> 
> Which one will be cheaper?


Actually wouldn't you want to compare an A3 2.0T? 

That said, the Jetta should be getting the 1.8T to replace the 2.5L...the diesels are likely going to be the same between Jetta and A3...the A3 should have got the 'GTD'

IMO, VAG screwed up hard on this product, and opt'd for things they already have in lesser models. 

1) Drop the 1.8T
2) No FWD option, only quattro
3) With the money saved bring the Sportback
4) Higher output TDI

I don't get paid millions / year, whereas I am sure the president of Audi America does...


----------



## cyberpmg (Nov 27, 2001)

I doubt the GLI will get the EA888 2.0 TFSI engine until it moves over to the MQB platform (next generation). Currently, a fully loaded GLI is just under $30k. We're hearing the S3 will start at $39k. Chances are the entry A3 will start around $27k - $28k and go from there.

Right now, all we can compare is how they loook. I think that we will find the character of the A3/S3 to be quite different from the GLI, but we won't know that until there's some real world hands-on feedback.


----------



## bugzy (May 29, 2000)

I have a 2013 GLI. But this argument comes up almost every time between Audi/VW models. Previous owner of B6 A4 Avant, B7 S4 Avant.

The simple answer is, they are cars for different owners. Passat vs A4, similar but not same. The A4 is simply a better luxury sport based car in comparison. The A3 vs Jetta argument will have similar answers. It will be a lil more expensive, but will have more luxurious features attached to it.

Simple answer. If you got the dough, buy the A3/S3


----------



## Boosted 01 R (Feb 10, 2013)

other than being red, their no way near similar..... the A3 looks great.... the GLI looks ok


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

Rudy_H said:


> Actually wouldn't you want to compare an A3 2.0T?
> 
> That said, the Jetta should be getting the 1.8T to replace the 2.5L...the diesels are likely going to be the same between Jetta and A3...the A3 should have got the 'GTD'
> 
> ...




I will have to disagree with you. I am glad and I actually predicted the 1.8T as the base engine. The reason is simple. It makes perfect business sense. In contrast, if they had the 2.0T as the base engine and only offered AWD, they would have limited their market share significantly, especially when you take into account the fact that they have made the Jetta VI less luxurious and pricey. You can think of the A3 sedan as something that replaces the previous more high end Jetta and the lower end A4. A 1.8T Jetta simply doesn't replace a A3 sedan 1.8T FWD.

With the 1.8T as well as FWD, Audi will be able to capture more of the market share (think the lower portion of the entry luxury segment, e.g. ILX and GLI). If you recall 13 years ago, VWAG had the Jetta IV and the B5 A4. They had very similar power train options and both sold very very well. Please see the comparison below.

*Jetta IV*
Base: 2.0
Mid: 1.8T
High: 2.8 VR6

*B5 A4*
Base: 1.8T
High: 2.8 V6

*Jetta VI*
Base: 2.0
Mid: 2.5 or 1.8T in the future
High: 2.0T

*A3 Sedan*
Base: 1.8T
High: 2.0T


----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

If you took the hoffmeister kink off the VW, they would be nearly indistingushable from side profile at any distance (the A3, that is).


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

why does this comparison keeps coming up? They are not even close. Is it because VW owners thinking that the A3 looks like their Jetta?

The side slab are completely different. Audi has this flaming tornado line, while the Jetta is just some angular thing.

The Audi has its usual D pillar design, while the Jetta doesn't have it but has its usual fat section of window that doesn't roll down, plus its kink.

The Audi has the an upswept dynamic line while the Jetta is still old school.

The front and rear has no resemblance to each other.


----------



## lotuselan (Apr 9, 2008)

Ever see a Lotus Europa? Those side panels get the car described as some kind of panel van. Obviously these folks have never seen a Europa in person. How any one can say that a car that is barely as high as your waist looks like a truck. I write those folks and their comments as kids who only know the world by what they see on their computers screens. Go outside, go for a test drive and then tell me how they are different.


----------



## phospher5 (Jun 21, 2012)

LWNY said:


> why does this comparison keeps coming up?


 probably because of how much sharing of component, design, technology, and style that there HAS been for many years..... that and they actually look similar - in form. Most people will fully mistake these two cars at 150 feet.....Kinda like how the mazda and ford lineups had some stuff going on for so long. 

plus it's not always an insult, my wifes GLI looks great and is more fun than my R and S4 when running around town.... the country roads are another story though.


----------



## Rudy_H (Jul 6, 2012)

phospher5 said:


> probably because of how much sharing of component, design, technology, and style that there HAS been for many years..... that and they actually look similar - in form. Most people will fully mistake these two cars at 150 feet.....Kinda like how the mazda and ford lineups had some stuff going on for so long.
> 
> plus it's not always an insult, my wifes GLI looks great and is more fun than my R and S4 when running around town.... the country roads are another story though.


 Well in all honesty, FOR NOW, the A3 is much different guts wise. Eventually, I agree, it is going to be quite the same. Right now, you have to remember, chassis is lighter, engine is tweaked to produce more torque (to put it bluntly). 

HOWEVER, don't be surprised that shortly, the GLI will be the 2.0T FWD that the A3 won't have in it's lineup, just like the GTI.


----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

Also of note, VW announced today officially that the 2013.5 GLI has the Gen 3 EA888 engine with 10 more HP and 5-8% better mileage.


----------



## Rudy_H (Jul 6, 2012)

ChrisFu said:


> Also of note, VW announced today officially that the 2013.5 GLI has the Gen 3 EA888 engine with 10 more HP and 5-8% better mileage.


 ha I should have read autoblog before posting here, got distracted at work with work.. 
Wonder if anyone knows if the new GLI will get the limited slip found in the new MQB GTI... 

Otherwise, those impatient for quattro, not sure myself 100% on that last part


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

ChrisFu said:


> Also of note, VW announced today officially that the 2013.5 GLI has the Gen 3 EA888 engine with 10 more HP and 5-8% better mileage.


 Keep in mind that this is NOT the same engine that will be in the A3. It's a de-tuned and less complex variant.


----------



## Belox (Jun 6, 2010)

At least A3 sedan will available in a lot of places. GLi seems to be a rare machine outside the US.


----------



## jhatfie (Apr 19, 2011)

In the looks department, there certainly are some similarities. I love my 12' GLI, but the new A3, S-line specifically looks more athletic and aggressive looking and there is no comparison between the interiors. The GLI overall is pretty good, but the door panel quality is really sad and I have had several issues with interior pieces with broken tabs, loose screws, unhinged door wiring and other rattle causing fun. I will certainly be looking closely at the A3 when it is released.


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

jhatfie said:


> In the looks department, there certainly are some similarities. I love my 12' GLI, but the new A3, S-line specifically looks more athletic and aggressive looking and there is no comparison between the interiors. The GLI overall is pretty good, but the door panel quality is really sad and I have had several issues with interior pieces with broken tabs, loose screws, unhinged door wiring and other rattle causing fun. I will certainly be looking closely at the A3 when it is released.


 Audi is really touting the details of the A3 sedan - the spit and polish. It's going to be interesting to see what Audi offers over the GLI in terms of standard+optional equipment and pricing. If a loaded GLI 2.0T DSG with navigation is a tick over $30,000 I have to imagine a base 1.8T A3 Sedan S-tronic is going to start at around $28k.


----------



## John Y (Apr 27, 1999)

Rudy_H said:


> ha I should have read autoblog before posting here, got distracted at work with work..
> Wonder if anyone knows if the new GLI will get the limited slip found in the new MQB GTI...
> 
> Otherwise, those impatient for quattro, not sure myself 100% on that last part


 See below, and no, it does not get the VAQ differential.



Travis Grundke said:


> Keep in mind that this is NOT the same engine that will be in the A3. It's a de-tuned and less complex variant.


 This!


----------



## Waterfan (Aug 9, 2012)

Rudy_H said:


> Wonder if anyone knows if the new GLI will get the limited slip found in the new MQB GTI...


We VW pundits are currently predicting that the GLI will NOT get the mk7 GTI LSD until the Jetta is redesigned onto the MQB platform.

We feel confirmed in this prediction because the 2013.5 Mk6 GLI did not receive the full-boat of Gen 3 EA888 upgrades (207 tq instead of the GTI's 258 due to absence of exhaust-side VVL).

I predict the Jetta will only fully 'catch up' to the Mk7 GTI when it receives its own Mk7/MQB platform overhaul/redesign. (I have not heard rumors yet when this might be. Sooner rather than later would be best.).

And because VW is entirely predictable, the Mk7/MQB Jetta GLI will probably be offered with Performance Pack as an option.


----------

